# What part is this on my 92/fs?



## Stephen Bachiler (Oct 21, 2020)

Hello,

What part is this and what function does it perform?

Thank you


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

That part keeps tension on the slide release lever and retains the trigger pin.


----------



## Stephen Bachiler (Oct 21, 2020)

...and it looks to be in good order?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes. It is the slide stop spring. It is what allows the slide stop/slide release to work.

However, that little portion of it does stick down. It keeps the trigger pin from coming out as you fire the gun.

Years ago, in the 1990s, I had a new Beretta 92, and that part of the spring did not come down like that. When Beretta assembled the gun, they screwed up and did not insert that spring correctly... This was way before I knew how to take a 92 apart. I kept having to push the trigger pin back in every few rounds, as it would want to walk out.

Yours is supposed to be that way.

Now I have owned 28 different Beretta 92 variants over 25+ years, and I can strip the frame and put it back together so easily,


----------



## Stephen Bachiler (Oct 21, 2020)

A wealth of Knowledge...thank you!


----------

